# Mask decision help.



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying to choose between Darkside Studio's Cackle and Death Studio's Swamp witch. I'd like to do a poll but I'm not sure how to do that. I like both masks and have heard good things about both companies. I just don't want to be disappointed as this will be my b-day gift. So what exp have you had with the masks?

What I don't like about masks in general is the open mouth " frozen in time " kind of look. I much better prefer the mouth to be closed as to me that tends to be more natural and normal looking. I hope that's explained well. You know how when someone says your name and you turn your head and say " huh? " as they SNAP the picture? I don't want that look. I like a more expressionless menacing look to masks. lol Keeps ya guessing as to what the person under there is up to so to speak.

I'm wanting to attempt making a Swamp witch. I don't know if I can pull off all of the movement this year or not. She might end up being static prop for now.

I've checked both websites and both companies seem to offer a great mask. Are there any other awesome mask companies I should be looking at?

The poll includes a vote for other so if you could, please suggest what the other would be in a post on this thread. 

Links to the Mask websites below. For Darkside Studios go to the mask area called Broom Closet. 
http://www.darksidestudio.com/
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:92/ID:1/Group:1/index.html


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have purchased 5 Death Studios masks over the past 2 years and will continue to purchase from them(as long as his health holds up) They are incredible quality and extremely detailed. The Swamp Witch is awesome! I would put in a strong recomendation for DS BUT I have never purchased a Darkside mask to compare.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like death studios better ..(green one)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to post pics or links for the masks. Both are great, but of the 2 I'd go for the Swamp Witch.

Here's one I picked up to make my witch.

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Masks/Witch-Masks/Escaldofa-Mask-1217028/


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Another vote for Death Studios.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I went with Cackle.
To me, it represents what an actual story book witch would look like. The DS mask is more horror movie witch/goblin. My 2¢


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Severin, were you happy with the quality of your mask? Was it everything you expected? Just from going to a costume shop here in town I can tell these are 10 times better then what they now sell around here. 

That's the one I was leaning towards before I did the poll. I also need to figure out if I want the display or a wearable mask. 

Still undecided on which I want. I like both!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I like both of them but would go with Cackle if only for the fact that a lot of people tend to favour the Death Studios one for their witch.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Both are very reputable companies with good quality products.

I would purchase Cackle. I think it's a bit more realistic, and my friend Joe Lester made the original sculpt. http://www.imageworksfx.com/ It's under "masks", check out his work.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hands down *Cackle* for me.

The hooked nose with the _wart_, the more realistic green color of the skin (like I know that witches even have green skin!!), the dissimilar eyes..._OMG the eyes in her are so realistic and almost hard to look away from and you know you want to_. Not even Hansel and Grettle could escape the spell of those eyes.

Obviously price is essentially the same.

To me the Swamp Witch is too alien and demented for me. The teeth too sharp, the nose too hooked, the ears belong to a non-human. She obviously had a bad haircut so can understand her anger.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I purchased cackle last year for my witch and love it. I had actually been looking at swamp witch but DS was going through some problems due to Jeff's health so I wasn't sure I could get it or not. Cackle is awesome. Very thick latex, outstanding detail as mentioned and looks like a traditional old haggy witch. If it matters, the mask is VERY tight fitting. We put it over a styro wig head and really had to cut up the back and then force it down over the head, but it looks awesome. We also got the matching hands. I don't think you'd be disappointed in either of them but I'm very pleased with cackle. The eyes are freakin' creepy too! One is glazed over, giving her a real scary appearance.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

if it's that tight then I wouldn't think it would be good for wearing. The styrofoam heads I got are pretty small. Smaller then a real head anyway. Guess I should just get the display one. I was trying to factor that in too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As I remember, when I ordered it, they asked if it was to be worn or for a prop. not sure it they had two different "sizes". I know I had to significantly shave material off the wig head to get it to fit. My sense is it would be quite uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a big head. lol So wearing it in the future is out. That brings up a very good point. Most masks usually have more then ample room. I never thought about them being too small.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there someplace nearby you can go into a store and see it? If you email or call them maybe they can tell you where you can buy it from locally so you can see it in person.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Only bad thing is on the website it says takes 4-6 weeks. So I'll be sure and call first to see if it would be quicker. Might be out of luck this year.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, Cackle is more traditional looking...theother one is too gobliny


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I think maybe I'm a little late in the season to get one before Halloween. We'll see. I honestly can't decide which I like best. I'm also looking at Gravedigger.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I just ordered the Cackle and the Flesh Eater from Paull at Darkside. He promised to get it to me in two weeks, time enough for Halloween. You may want to call him and see if he can add you to the list. He said he would be doing pulls this week.


----------

